# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Olli, self-driving electric shuttle, Local Motors Inc., Chandler, Arizona and National Harbor, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Local Motors Inc.

Contributor - IBM

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside the Local Motors lab where 3D-printed autonomous buses are made"

by Amelia Krales
June 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM's Watson Powering Olli, A 3D-Printed Self-Driving Bus"
Olli is more than just a 3D-printed self-driving vehicle. By leveraging IBM's Watson cognitive computing platform, the bus can foster a more interactive journey with riders.

by Nathan Eddy
June 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Self-Driving Bus That Can Speak Sign Language"
Local Motors and IBM are equipping an autonomous electric shuttle bus with technology that assists people with a range of disabilities.

by Elizabeth Woyke
April 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

MakerBot | 3D printed self driving shuttle

Published on Aug 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Creating the world's most accessible, self-driving vehicle

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> IBM is teaming with Local Motors and the Consumer Technology Association (CTA) Foundation to create the world’s most accessible, self-driving vehicle. By leveraging the power of artificial intelligence, the Internet of Things and accessibility technology, we aim to help the growing aging population and people with disabilities remain self-sufficient and increase their independence.

----------


## Airicist

Olli

Uploaded on Aug 28, 2019




> 3D printed bus.


"Meet Olli 2.0, a 3D-printed autonomous shuttle"
Local Motors aims to change urban mobility with its next-gen bus

by Kirsten Korosec
August 31, 2019

----------

